# How to describe work on a resume?



## jessicalf (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello. I've got another question for the professionals out there. :chef: I'm putting together my first resume, and I'm a bit unsure of one thing. I know you list your experience and describe your duties, I'm just wondering how to do this without sounding overly general (ie worked saute and grill line, made omelettes, eggs, etc...) Or, conversely, is it supposed to be that general (I know that resumes are supposed to summarize your experience/education)? Or maybe I just have a boring use of language?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Keep descriptions of your job duties short and general for a resume. I (and most other chefs) don't want to read a book. Just give us generalities, i.e "PM Grill Cook", "Rounds cook" or if you moved up through the ranks then "started as a pantry cook and worked my way through all stations to Rounds Cook". If it is a management position just list your major duties. A resume should just give a brief, concise snapshot of your experience. It's in the interview where potential employers will find out the details about your experiences.


----------



## jessicalf (Jun 8, 2006)

Alright thanks! I do baked goods for the place I work, would I put something like "PM Baker"? Or is that giving myself too much credit? (A lot of it is out of a box, or 'pre-fab').


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It's kind of a double edged sword. PM Baker sounds good, and might open doors for you, but it also implies that you have a certain knowledge that you might be lacking since most of your baking is "out of a box". Maybe use the term Bakers Assistant. To me that says you have some experience but still are very much in the learning curve.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Pete's right, don't embellish or overstate.

The goal of the resume is to get you an interview. Showing increased responsibilities is great. Overstating and BSing are not so much.


----------



## al_dente (Mar 9, 2005)

Yup
I agree with pete and david. Tell it like it is, because the chef will know the truth as soon as you pick up a knife, or spatula, or whatever. Write a resume softly and carry a big work stick. Kind of like telling a customer there will be a 45 minute wait for dinner, but when their meal arrives in 25 min they feel like kissing you! (Bless their hearts).


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

to fix the engines. But he'll get it done in 12 hours just for him.

:lol: 

A


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Now this is just me,
I like a resume that describes achievements. had a part in controling food cost, became very functional on the grill, learned some of the basics of baking although not scratch baking. etc.
There just doesn't seem to be guidelines for names given to job descriptions anymore. Rounds, pm cook, tournant, working chef, just seem to have too much grey area. If you don't hire on a daily basis, it sometimes gets difficult to gather all the info needed.
Had a potential apprentice come by yesterday.I read on her resume that she graduated with three accelerated degrees in Baking, Catering and Hotel Management. do I call her back?
pan


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Jessicalf,
Here I think is an example of what Panini was talking about. It kind of give the guy reviewing it something tangible. I wish you luck in getting a position.

10/1990-4/2003 U.S. Army Reserve Senior Food Service Sergeant,- -. Conducted sanitation and dining facility operations for a battalion size unit. (Approximately 600 soldiers) Coordinated ordering, distribution, field operations and sanitation operations for a company size unit. (Approximately 236 soldiers) In charge of 5 cooks and one first cook. Conducted daily inspections to ensure that all cooks were in compliance with TB-MED-530. (Sanitation guidelines) Supervised maintenance on all kitchen equipment. Signed for over $200,000 in equipment.


----------



## chef_oz (Mar 7, 2006)

Just another example to help. I just thought of these while I was updating mine
I always think short and too the point is your best shot! Think 1 or 2 lines that can discribe your skills the best. imho gl

· Responsible for gourmet and high-end food creation intended for executives and directors for board meetings 
· Development of daily specials including costing, execution and presentation for the restaurant
· Introduce new menu items based on seasonal ingredients
· Supervise and maintain strong teamwork to ensure quality and timeliness of entrées cooked a la carte and banquet style
· Manage daily paperwork, ordering and inventory accountability
· Analyze purchasing trends in order to maximize cost efficiency with our vendors
:ciao:


----------



## jessicalf (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the different perspectives. I wasn't really comfortable/sure about putting 'baker's assistant' because there is no official baker where I work... 

Another aspect of the resume I just had a question about - how much experience is too little (if there is such a thing)? By November, I'll have 6 months at the kitchen at Ft. Belvoir and 8 months at a bakery (I don't bake, I do sales); also, does it matter that I'm working the two jobs concurrently?


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Make your slef sound professional. You are selling your self. Represent yourself the way you would want someone you were hiring. 

Make things sound high class then they really are.

Example:

Dishwasher = Silverwear Santizer


----------

